# Can't format USB Stick!!



## ksaggu

I got a 8GB USB Stick today from eBay, I transferred two files on to it to see if it works okay but when I put the USB in the computer again one of the files wasn't opening and it said it was corrupted. So i tried to delete the file but again it wouldn't let me so i tried to format the USB. I have tried formatting through windows (right click and click on format) and it is not letting me do it as it says "Windows cannot complete the the format".

Now I can't access the files or the stick. Please help...


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Open disk management (Right click "My computer" > choose "Manage" > Disk Management):

In disk management - right click the drive > delete the partition/drive.
Then right click the drive again > choose "New partition" and follow the wizard.


----------



## ksaggu

Hi, thanks for getting back to me. I tried doing as you said however when i try to delete the Partition in Disk Management, the option is there but it doesn't let me click it... Now what do i do??


----------



## ksaggu

I also used a different memory stick (that works fine) but again I get the same problem - I cannot click on "Delete partition...".

Do I have to do something on the computer for it to allow me to select it?


----------



## Deleted090308

Are the sticks write protected?

You could use Diskpart - but it's a bit more complicated, so be careful.
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../xp/all/proddocs/en-us/diskpart.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## ksaggu

Hi, I am using Disk Part but I don't know how to clean my USB Stick. If I type "list disk" then I do not find the memory stick however if I type "list volume" then I find it. I selected it and typed clean but it says "there is no disk selected". 

What am I supposed to do?


----------



## ksaggu

I don't think that the USB Stick I am having trouble with is write protected.


----------



## Deleted090308

Try *Parted Magic* instead.
Direct download link: http://rubenal.com/felipe1982/partedmagic/pmagic-1.9.iso


----------



## Orchard

I was looking for an answer to this question and this thread has helped me to find it, but I am running Windows Vista and the process is slightly different. My USB thumb drive was inaccessible after I formatted it previously as ExFAT.

In Windows Vista, you click the "Start" button and then right click on "Computer" and select "Manage". That opens the disk management window. From there, you right click on the usb drive that you could not format before. If it is displaying "unallocated space", you can opt to create a "New Simple Volume". This gives you additional formatting options and should enable you to format the drive successfuly.


----------



## micahelz

For window XP, 
Go to start then run, type cmd 
enter

In command prompt(cmd.exe) type this

format/q/x f:

i assume your pendrive is f, if not, change the drive.
if this message occur as bellow
The type of file system is raw. Please use the /FS switch to specify the file system you wish to use on this volume 

so you type this
format f:/fs:fat32

Most pendrive use file system fat32

Then, your problem will be solved :wave:


----------



## tb070

*Thank you Deleted !!* ray:

I blew my 8G Cruzer with Ubuntu, but in XP it was saved, thanks to you.

Keep up the good work :wave:


----------

